
The names of the congress members who voted to sell your data - nikodunk
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15100620/congress-fcc-isp-web-browsing-privacy-fire-sale
======
NHern031
Good to see my great senator, Marco Rubio, is supporting the people's view.
Then again I doubt the majority of Florida even knows about this...

------
ada1981
Hmm, notice how aria-sort isn't working for the TOTALS column? Anyone know how
to get it to work properly?

